# Word Datei mit Rahmen ?



## Sebigf (20. Februar 2006)

Hallo zusammen !

Keine Ahnung, ob ich hier richtig bin. Wenn nicht, bitte nicht schlagen 

Es geht um folgendes...

Ich würde gerne in Word die Dateien etwas verzieren. Z.B. mit einem Rahmen auf der linken Seite (siehe Anhang).

Wie mache ich sowas mit Word ?

PS: Kennt jemand ein Programm, mit dem man sehr schnell Rechnungen erstellen kann, und diese direkt als PDF speichern kann ? Kann auch ruhig was kosten. Aber sollte auch gut anpassbar sein (PDF).

Danke


----------



## Leola13 (20. Februar 2006)

Hai,

ich schlag dich doch. ;-] 

Mit Word wird das sicherlich nicht sehr komfortabel gehen.
Such mal nach Ragtime oder Scribus, beides Freeware-Layout Programme. Bei Ragtime gibt es glaub ich so etwas wie ein Rechnungsformular als Vorlage.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## chmee (20. Februar 2006)

Ich habe den Hintergrund in Illustrator gemacht, als TIF/JPG 300dpi gespeichert,in Word importiert und in den Hintergrund gelegt, odrt verankert, so, dass sie nicht mit dem Text rutscht. Und da ich leider (  ) auch Acrobat 5 besitze, brauche ich es bloss über den
Distiller zu speichern.
Voila eine kleine PDF mit durchschnittlich 80KB. ( Der Background wird sauber komprimiert )

mfg chmee


----------



## Azrael Crusader (21. Februar 2006)

Als Freeware wäre z.B. CID Pdf brew geeignet...

Und ja du bist hier eigentlich falsch... aber wir sind ja alle Pazifisten 

Kann einer der Admins den Beitrag verschieben? Danke...


----------



## Sebigf (21. Februar 2006)

Hehe, ok 

@ chmee

Deine Idee war gut und hat funktioniert... DANKE!

Naja, habs eben wegen Illustrationen gepostet im Board-Namen 

Danke für eure schnelle Hilfe


----------

